# Plaster Repair



## Thewallfixer (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

I am starting my own business, painting and plaster repair. I have gained alot of knowledge from this forum. But one thing I was wondering is how to price plaster repair. I assume I will be charging by the hour, but I was wondering if there were some other suggestions. For painting I plan charging per square foot, but I can't imagine that working for plaster. any thoughts?

thanks,
Brian


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

For drywall/plaster repair, I usually do it by the square foot. 
Depending on the situation, there is a minimum of 1 sq ft.
I've come up with my numbers after taking note of how long XX size hole or repair will take. 
I'm referring to holes and whatnot.
Skimcoat is a whole different game.


----------



## old homes (Sep 14, 2009)

please check out the post called butt slicing.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

old homes said:


> please check out the post called butt slicing.


Please check the date on the thread before responding...


----------

